# Saying hi



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

New but not quite new. I've been visiting this forum for a few months now and finally thought I'd contribute. 

I'm not trying to give advice because my marriage is awesome, but thinking I might be able to share my humble perspective.

Thanks all,
PragmaticGoddess


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Saying hi back! Welcome @pragmaticGoddess


----------

